# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  looking for male Apistogramma borealli var 'corrientes'

## hwchoy

looking the above to replace an ailing specimen bought from biotope some time back.

----------


## treatyourfishright

First shipment from biotope was good borellii, really the best I've seen in Spore, its hard to replace that lot, but PS has some, can see if you like them, Toh has local ones also, i'm sure you know. Cheers

----------


## hwchoy

actually I am posting for a friend who is too lazy to post himself. his male died recently leaving a fertile female, so he is trying to pimp for her and get someone to provide a stud! [ :Knockout: ]  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

